# Running a deca cycle alone



## motley482 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey guys I know your supoose to run test with deca but im almost done with my cycle about 4 weeks left of just deca.....im 5'11 162lbs age 24 and ran a plain test e cycle prior to this one and gained 20lbs....ive notice my body handles very well with low dosages and experience high gains as well....im taking 300 mgs of deca alone a week and I know that sounds miniscule but I have seen great gains so far with very little side affects just some acne on back and shoulders...no gyno and libido seems great...for PCT I was planning on running nova for 4 weeks 50/50/25/25...any thoughts or suggestions would be great!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 23, 2014)

You're experiencing great gains bc you're 162lbs @ 5'11". That tells me there's much room for improvement in diet and/or training. The PCT is weak with just nolva alone and you didn't mention HCG which should be ran with any cycle but especially deca bc it's so suppressive. I would NOT recommend running deca alone.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 23, 2014)

Ur seeing such great gains because you were so small do begin with. It's gonna be tough for u to keep those gains cus u didn't put the time in to build a good base. 

U know it's not recommended to run deca without test so may i ask why u are doing it? Deca stays in your system forverrrrr and could bring sides on weeks after your last pin.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 23, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> You're experiencing great gains bc you're 162lbs @ 5'11". That tells me there's much room for improvement in diet and/or training. The PCT is weak with just nolva alone and you didn't mention HCG which should be ran with any cycle but especially deca bc it's so suppressive. I would NOT recommend running deca alone.



Doc, what's the protocol for running HCG so he can maybe get going on it?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 23, 2014)

Jenner said:


> Doc, what's the protocol for running HCG so he can maybe get going on it?



Sorry Jen, you're right, I probably should've mentioned it even if it is late and the cycles almost over. At this stage I'd probably run 250-350iu E3D or EOD until the beginning of PCT. He'd need an AI bc it will cause an E2 spike. Also for pct, it should be nolva (40/40/20/20/20/20) AND clomid (50/50/25/25). Those would be my personal recommendations.


----------



## Azog (Apr 23, 2014)

Deca alone?  Never!


----------



## EBKallday (Apr 23, 2014)

Listen to Doc, his advised is spot on!!

Never run any AAS compound without a test base, period. Please dont take offense to this but just like the fellas said, You are/were way to small and obviously lack the experience to be running AAS. Do what Doc said, recover, and work hard on trainning and nutrition. Build that base, which will take some time, and go from there. Remember, quality muscular developement is won over time and discipline. Also Deca is a 19 nor, I know you were running a light deca dose but, have you been prepared for progesterone sides. Give your nipple a squeez and see if liquid comes out a bit. If so, you are lactating and are full of progesterone. Prami and/or Caber will take care of you.



motley482 said:


> Hey guys I know your supoose to run test with deca but im almost done with my cycle about 4 weeks left of just deca.....im 5'11 162lbs age 24 and ran a plain test e cycle prior to this one and gained 20lbs....ive notice my body handles very well with low dosages and experience high gains as well....im taking 300 mgs of deca alone a week and I know that sounds miniscule but I have seen great gains so far with very little side affects just some acne on back and shoulders...no gyno and libido seems great...for PCT I was planning on running nova for 4 weeks 50/50/25/25...any thoughts or suggestions would be great!!


----------



## motley482 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the info im actually gonns stop the cycle and worry about recovery...Hey Ebk u were right I am lactating so whats prami/ caber?....how and how much do I take?...do I order online


----------



## motley482 (Apr 23, 2014)

And thanks DOC im gonna order the nolvs and clomide friday....I took my last shot tuesday so I shud wait two weeks from then to start pct?


----------



## motley482 (Apr 23, 2014)

I KNOW Im asking alot of questions but question 3....would it be ok to just start taking test 300mg.....roughly 500mg a week and run a 12 to 16 week cycle without performing PCT....will that balance me out and help keep my gains?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 23, 2014)

motley482 said:


> And thanks DOC im gonna order the nolvs and clomide friday....I took my last shot tuesday so I shud wait two weeks from then to start pct?



I'd wait around 3wks after your last pin to start PCT. The reason being bc deca has a very long ester attached to it so it will take time for it to be metabolized and hydrolyzed. Definitely get both clomid and nolva, that's your best bet for PCT compounds. As to the lactating, if you stop the deca now chances are you can get by without prami/caber. Prolactin is funny in that it doesn't cause much if any negative health issues in males besides lactation and once the compound causing it is dropped, prolactin levels will drop on their own.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 23, 2014)

motley482 said:


> I KNOW Im asking alot of questions but question 3....would it be ok to just start taking test 300mg.....roughly 500mg a week and run a 12 to 16 week cycle without performing PCT....will that balance me out and help keep my gains?



No, this is a bad course of action. You need to worry about recovering your HPTA not on your gains. Before running any type of cycle I suggest sticking around here to research, ask questions, and learn how to properly cycle. In the interim, you're more ban welcome to make use of our nutrition and training forums and between those two, you should be all set to maintain your current progress and even progress further.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 23, 2014)

I would tend to thing that if you ran deca alone and still managed to think of the opposite sex in a lusty way....that you are taking test instead of deca.  The ole bait and switch.

Deca is a dick destroyer.  Let me reiterate:  deca durabolin destroys dicks.  Alliteration can be fun....


----------



## motley482 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ill be blunt my libido is great I masturbat daily to be honest sex drive is still there no issues but I am lactating lol so im not sure if it was the ol switch aru a lil headstruck but this is all really helping so far


----------



## motley482 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks DOC Extremely helpful...I no theres no source talk but as far as clomide and nolva go any suggestions where to get them online...first time purchasing....if not its np...also there in pill form right?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 23, 2014)

motley482 said:


> Ill be blunt my libido is great I masturbat daily to be honest sex drive is still there no issues but I am lactating lol so im not sure if it was the ol switch aru a lil headstruck but this is all really helping so far



There's evidence showing aromatize me steroids (testosterone being one of them) can cause increases in prolactin. It's not specific to 19-nors like deca and tren and in fact, one study done showed no prolactin increase with tren use but the study was performed on sheep taking sub a pellets of tren. Not 100% applicable to humans.


----------



## motley482 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok great well now I dont even know if im on deca or test son of a bitch....either way it wud be a good idea to play it safe and run the clomide nolva PCT?


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 23, 2014)

motley482 said:


> Ok great well now I dont even know if im on deca or test son of a bitch....either way it wud be a good idea to play it safe and run the clomide nolva PCT?



yes, just do what they are saying and you will/should be fine


----------



## motley482 (Apr 23, 2014)

And DOC for PCT do I run 40mg of NOLVA a pay per week the first week or 40mgs a week for first week?


----------



## motley482 (Apr 23, 2014)

Will do jenner


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 23, 2014)

What lab are u running? I'm sure it's deca. Not every One has Dick issues on deca. My buddy runs deca alone for monthsssss and has no issues. But most guys do get libido issues from it.


----------



## motley482 (Apr 23, 2014)

I get it from a trustworthy friend who got my first cycle im not sure of the lab but I have no reason to questiin him so I do beleive its deca


----------



## motley482 (Apr 23, 2014)

When u take clomid and nolva u take it daily and at the same time right?


----------



## RJ (Apr 23, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> What lab are u running? I'm sure it's deca. Not every One has Dick issues on deca. My buddy runs deca alone for monthsssss and has no issues. But most guys do get libido issues from it.



this^. i have to say its really ****ing annoying to hear people say you shouldn't do something especially when they have no experience with it. Now, I'm not saying test shouldn't be in every cycle, because i believe it should. But i know several guys who have no issues running 4-500mg of Deca alone. Tren also. I would say all thats needed is a dope agonist, a real one, and its a great experiment. There are some real advanatages of just running those compounds alone if you underrstand what they do and don't do and the physiology behind it. Some people can't handle the sides from test, even with AIs. Acne is a bitch for alot of guys who run test. I've seen some acne that is alien as ****!! Again, its not my way, but it is a way. 

That being said, the guys are right about one thing. You're wayyyyy to skinny to be using any juice. Even test. You need food and heavy weight. Find a good strength program and get after it for a couple years. Once you get above 200lbs id say thats a good start.


----------



## motley482 (Apr 23, 2014)

Soo overview after last pin wait three weeks and run 40mgs daily of nolva and 50 mgs daily clomid for first week follwed by 40/20/20/20/20 nolva and 50/25/25/ clomid and then get my ass to the books and do more research and prep before next cycle including nutrition


----------



## motley482 (Apr 23, 2014)

Alright RJ appreciate it


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 23, 2014)

motley482 said:


> And DOC for PCT do I run 40mg of NOLVA a pay per week the first week or 40mgs a week for first week?



Yes for both clomid and nolva. The numbers are the amount of milligrams to take daily for each week. 40/40/20/20/20:20 for nolva means 40mg per day for the first two weeks then 20mg daily after that for the remaining weeks.


----------



## motley482 (Apr 23, 2014)

Alright DOC THANKS its ok to take both clomid and nolva directly after one another daily right


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 23, 2014)

motley482 said:


> Alright DOC THANKS its ok to take both clomid and nolva directly after one another daily right



Yes it's fine taken together. Try taking them at nighttime before bed as some may experience sides with either (usually the clomid moreso).


----------



## motley482 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok will doo!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 23, 2014)

motley482 said:


> Ok will doo!



Good luck and stay safe/healthy. Please stick around and read, read, READ before attempting another cycle. No one here is purposely trying to bash you but these issues arise all the time and normally can be straightened out with research. We tend to joke around a lot so thick skin may be warranted but don't take anything personal as we are a community that tried to help


----------



## motley482 (Apr 23, 2014)

ill take all the criticism I can get cause I know its advice that needs to be taken seriously...will def stick to this site and learn as much as possible health will come first and foremost before any cycleing in the future


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 23, 2014)

motley482 said:


> Thanks DOC Extremely helpful...I no theres no source talk but as far as clomide and nolva go any suggestions where to get them online...first time purchasing....if not its np...also there in pill form right?



Might ask your deca source I wouldn't run research grade but w/e it works alot of the time I'm just not will too personally and personally stick with pharmaceutical


----------



## Joliver (Apr 23, 2014)

RJ said:


> this^. i have to say its really ****ing annoying to hear people say you shouldn't do something especially when they have no experience with it. Now, I'm not saying test shouldn't be in every cycle, because i believe it should. But i know several guys who have no issues running 4-500mg of Deca alone. Tren also. I would say all thats needed is a dope agonist, a real one, and its a great experiment. There are some real advanatages of just running those compounds alone if you underrstand what they do and don't do and the physiology behind it. Some people can't handle the sides from test, even with AIs. Acne is a bitch for alot of guys who run test. I've seen some acne that is alien as ****!! Again, its not my way, but it is a way.
> 
> That being said, the guys are right about one thing. You're wayyyyy to skinny to be using any juice. Even test. You need food and heavy weight. Find a good strength program and get after it for a couple years. Once you get above 200lbs id say thats a good start.



There is always a contrarian in the group that screams "the common knowledge is flawed and wrong."  It is common knowledge that deca has a VERY low androgenic rating and is almost solely an anabolic.  It is more closely related to progesterone than test.  Sure, it can be done.  But so can a dbol only cycle.  I have done tons of them when I was a know-nothing kid.  

What is really annoying is when someone advocates flawed logic based on the exception rather than the rule.  Buy lottery tickets---you could win!  Everyone loses except the 1 in 180,000,000.  Experiment with deca alone--1 winner in a group of moping, depressed, lactating losers.  

People are going to do what they want to do.  I agree to that.  For some it works, but saying it is a potential path to success is setting a poor precedent.  Oddly enough, legions of AAS users agree.


----------



## JackC4 (Apr 24, 2014)

joliver said:


> I would tend to thing that if you ran deca alone and still managed to think of the opposite sex in a lusty way....that you are taking test instead of deca.  The ole bait and switch.
> 
> Deca is a dick destroyer.  Let me reiterate:  deca durabolin destroys dicks.  Alliteration can be fun....



Haaaahaaa well stated, advice you can not go against.

I'll never run Deca again.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 24, 2014)

No deca alone for this well established juicer. I learned the hard way, or should I say the flaccid  way!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 24, 2014)

joliver said:


> I would tend to thing that if you ran deca alone and still managed to think of the opposite sex in a lusty way....*that you are taking test instead of deca.  The ole bait and switch.*
> 
> Deca is a dick destroyer.  Let me reiterate:  deca durabolin destroys dicks.  Alliteration can be fun....



Why would they switch when deca really isn't all that much different in price to make anyway?...ask Megatron 28. He wasn't fooled. People do it for no reason all the time. I can bet mine was test as well.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 24, 2014)

stop fighting bros..I never ran a deca only but have seen it done with no problems..I was taught by pfm test is the base to all cycles


----------



## don draco (Apr 24, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> *stop fighting bros*..I never ran a deca only but have seen it done with no problems..I was taught by pfm test is the base to all cycles



Agreed.. I miss PFM


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 24, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> stop fighting bros..I never ran a deca only but have seen it done with no problems..I was taught by pfm test is the base to all cycles





don draco said:


> Agreed.. I miss PFM



I just PM'd POB about where PFM was......


----------



## Joliver (Apr 24, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I haven't had any experience with crack either. ..but history shows its a bad idea...
> Maybe I should try it because the people telling me not to haven't tried it so they don't know. Hmmm...maybe I'll just "experiment"



Dammit Frank!  No crack...you're mean enough as is...


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 24, 2014)

joliver said:


> Dammit Frank!  No crack...you're mean enough as is...



I know...damn test...


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 24, 2014)

I haven't read any others post but I got just one thing to say. Deca by itself will ruin your cock and for a long time. Deca is one of the longest to recover from among many other sides.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 24, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Hmmm...maybe I'll just "experiment"



Um...Frank, Pinky told us it was A LOT more than "just" experimenting.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 24, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I haven't had any experience with crack either. ..but history shows its a bad idea...
> Maybe I should try it because the people telling me not to haven't tried it so they don't know. Hmmm...maybe I'll just "experiment"



u need to try that is awesome


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 24, 2014)

I have ran deca 3xs and npp 1x. 2 of the Times on deca I stopped my test and deca around the same time and had flaccid cock syndrome for quite some time. Then I learned to to run my test E about 4 weeks longer than my deca, so that way my levels stayed high while my body started recovering from the deca, then do my pct. Even then it is still possible to have issues from deca months after last pin.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 24, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Um...Frank, Pinky told us it was A LOT more than "just" experimenting.



I shall admit to NOTHING!


----------



## sky42 (Apr 24, 2014)

Let's all just have a DECA dick party!!!


----------



## Joliver (Apr 24, 2014)

sky42 said:


> Let's all just have a DECA dick party!!!



Swing your peckers round-n-round, it never points up, it always points down!!!!!


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 24, 2014)

Decca only cycle equals sad PP.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 24, 2014)

joliver said:


> Swing your peckers round-n-round, it never points up, it always points down!!!!!



Jeezus a dick ho' down, I give up.


----------



## speech (May 7, 2014)

Horrible idea to run without a test base


----------



## mrgeeky (May 7, 2014)

haven't read the whole thread just the first couple of posts but thought I would share..20 odd years ago when I was in my mid 20s,, I ran decca alone for months. It was vet grade  gear they use for horses. I felt like a million dollars on it, made some good gains, lost a lot of weight, but never fully recovered properly when I came off.. Came off it with out any PCT.. 

For years after I couldn't figure out why I was always low on energy and why I couldn't make any gains with my weights.
Many years on, I GUESSED it was low TRT so went to a doc who just shoved me on TRT lol.. 

What a mess.. 

Good thing is now Im on TRT Im feeling like a million dollars....   

Cant help but wonder what would happen if I came off using the right PCT this time.


----------

